# what is it all about for you?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

seeing how things are getting a bit stuffy around here i figured id post a few favorite pics from last season to hopfully lighten the mood.



























































































...tag "youre it" now post up some pics! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

John those are some great pic there. I will post up some pic tomorrow.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet pictures!!!


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Great pics -

Last season started off hot (Temps that is) We baked on the youth hunt.










We put a lot of hours on the boat - some days were good.










Some days, things just did not come together the way we planned.










When you set out over 400 decoys, you hope to get some ducks.










This day we did -










Then it got cold - had to find a new way to launch the boat.










The hunting is always better as things start to get colder.










Is it Oct yet???


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the youth...those pics are always a favorite 8) 

"baked on the youth hunt" whew, you can say that again! :shock: i think i lost 5lbs just from the 1/2 mile hike in my waders. (5mil...im too cheap to drop coin on some breatheables...yet. :roll: :mrgreen: ) 

spooner, you mention last season being tough, even for the AB's. man, it seemed like the harder we tryed the worse it got until two weeks before freeze....even if we packed a bag of deeks into the green monsters our efforts were futile. we'd scout a place, put it to bed, then watch empty skys the next morning. according to my journal we were fortunate enough to hit the marshes just a bit more than our average, both boating and footing it but harvested only nearly half what the books say we "should" have. this is not by missing with the guns, just by less activity...strange year... :|


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can say baked in the sun for most of the season.Great pic there spooner.Here soem of mine.


























































































I got to thank the guys that I hunted with. With out them I would have not killed any birds. I just have a boat to be cool. but I dont know nothing about waterfowl hunting.IDONT KNOW **** :roll:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

cool, looks like we both popped a couple snows last season dustin. kind of a special bird for me, i have been after one of them in Utah for quite some time...it will look very nice next to my Utah Whitefront :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> cool, looks like we both popped a couple snows last season dustin. kind of a special bird for me, i have been after one of them in Utah for quite some time...it will look very nice next to my Utah Whitefront :mrgreen:


Yea we should have gotten the other one with him. Yea I have been tageting for one here to. To bad I cant just calm that one. My gun was not the only one going off at teh same time.Im hoping I can get another chance at one here and have teh money to get it mounted. There was also some hunts that we did not get any birds but still had a great time. My number where down this year and that was alright with me. I had ablast of a season.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Favorite pictures from the season for sure:

















A couple more:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

This is what it is all about for me.

[attachment=3:yoy0mahq]1.JPG[/attachment:yoy0mahq]

But then to be able to see this type sunrise makes for a great day.

[attachment=2:yoy0mahq]2.JPG[/attachment:yoy0mahq]

[attachment=1:yoy0mahq]4.JPG[/attachment:yoy0mahq]

Even if this was the most ducks I shot all season. Oh well I had great days outdoors.

[attachment=0:yoy0mahq]3.jpg[/attachment:yoy0mahq]


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the change in pace Longgun. Great pics guys, roughly six months to go.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what is it all about for you?*

Beer and sex... quite frankly. Oh... you mean why do I go hunting? :lol: Well, hell... if we're sharing pictures....

Lately its about seeing him go from this first....









To doing a bunch of this.....









Having some female company isn't a bad idea either.


















I usually get a kick out of seeing a few of these.... when lots of other folks are just waking up.


















Oh, you see some pretty things while you're out and about as well.... gotta love the critters too.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

nice pictures guys. really neat to see the smiles on those young faces. so ill add in, this is one of the many reasons what its about for me...

its sharing the time with the twin bro. all the tea in china isnt worth more that that!









Its special trips to harvest certin species for the first time. and of course the friends that are there as well.









and of course the young son coming along with his uncle and dad... PRICELESS!!

























ohh and last but not least, it the time you put in alot of effort to reap some really good shoots!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I truely like to be outdoors hunting, doesn't much matter what the species is. But I like to duck hunt because Mojo lives to retrieve.




























and every once in while you come up with a once in a lifetime shoot.










Plus how else will I fully train the furture retriever without hunting over him?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic there. I really injoy the one with kids getting out with there dad and uncles.Im hoping I can get my nephew out this year with me.KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

mojo,

that cinny shoot is freaking awesome!!! someday.....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kingfish said:


> mojo,
> 
> that cinny shoot is freaking awesome!!! someday.....


It took me years to get my first 2 then 6 in less than ten minutes, I was on cloud nine for a week. My buddy (never killed one) went in to work that day or else he would have gotten in on it; he was sick over it, for that fact I was too, I would have liked to had him with me.

I always tell him to keep on hunting as much as he can; his turn will come, so will yours.

P.S. I got 2 of them being done up in a flying mount by Tex; when they are done I'll post up the pictures for everyone to check out.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't wait until my boy is old enough to come out with me hunting. He just turned three, and I am counting down the days. 
[attachment=2:2431brgr]DSCF0959new.JPG[/attachment:2431brgr]

Here are a few pics from the season.
[attachment=0:2431brgr]phone 003new.JPG[/attachment:2431brgr]
[attachment=1:2431brgr]DSCF1002new.JPG[/attachment:2431brgr]
[attachment=3:2431brgr]DSCF0893new.JPG[/attachment:2431brgr]


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

looking back is probably the best thing about waterfowling for me!

Thank god someone had a camera as this was the last hunt with my only sibling!









Hunting isnt always about hunting!









Love having my kids in the marsh!









Memories of the dog are alway cool!









They way your kids act with taken game is always comical to!









The long lasting friendship with other huters is where its at!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Df Great pic there. Like the one with your daughter driving the boat and your son with that roster. The kids just make it that much better.Nice job


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

well when it all comes down to it I guess........

I just like the Internet drama. :shock: 

I enjoy the time spent with friends and all that, but I think I just enjoy being away from it all. Nature makes sense. I like the site of the ducks in the sunset, the physical stuff the long hike with a sack on my back, the sounds, the silence, the smells, the tastes, of it all. 

And I really enjoy manipulating the movements of ducks with a call. Working birds is a thrill like no other for me at least.
Especially when they are not very cooperative. You have to really talk to them, and they circle and circle..... and then finally with some magic words sweet or demanding at just the right time they finish. I don't even care if I shoot most of the time.


Bret


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Bret, you let me down. I thought you would say it was about shooting ducks with setters at your side. :lol:


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

well.... that's cool too. 8)


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I really enjoy waking up early in the morning, walking out to the island that i hunt on, throwing out the decoys, and then laying down on the island talking to my brother and listening to all of the birds fly around and splashing in the decoys.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

My dream hunt would be an all drake spoony shoot from my airboat......!  no really though in 14 years of waterfowling i have yet to have an all drake mallard shoot i have come close but never 7 green heads! so my dream hunt would be 7 green heads decoyed feet down i know dumb dream!
TB


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds like the pefect dream to me. I have done it many times and that is what I live for. 

Bret


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

doing it with friend or family !!


----------

